# Fender covers



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get fender covers so I don't scrape up my fender when I'm working in the engine bay ???


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Fender covers (ECS 1.8T)*

I've got one somewhere in the garage that an Ex-Girlfriend gave me. Came from Sears... 
Look, two different models: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...3000P
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...2000P
Wouldn't you know mine's the cheaper version...







That's OK, she's got a Honda Hybrid now, and I've got two TDI's in the driveway.










_Modified by where_2 at 11:12 PM 6-28-2008_


----------

